# Kernel panic-not syncing:Unable to mount root FS[RISOLTO]

## source-based

Ho terminato l'installazione ma al primo boot mi si presenta il problema riportato nel titolo,come risolvo?

(Perché non ho tenuto l'installazione funzionante?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Contenuto /boot/grub/grub.conf  (non uso initramfs):

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.16.5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.16.5 root=/dev/sda3

```

Output lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex                                                                                                       

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8240]                                                                                               

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840                                                                                                                        

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0                                                                                                         

00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:02.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 13)

01:00.1 SD Host controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 3010 (rev 13)

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

Output fdisk:

```
 

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0005f20d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           67584     1116159      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         1116160   976773167   487828504   83  Linux

```

Durante il boot appare anche scritto ATA 0.2 unable to identify .... o qualcosa di simile ma da lspci non vedo nessun ATA,semmai SATA.Nel kernel il supporto ATA/ATAPI è disabilitato.Last edited by source-based on Mon Nov 17, 2014 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## source-based

Ho risolto ricompilando il kernel con genkernel e aggiornando grub.conf ......credo che il kernel panico fosse dovuto a una mancanza nel kernel.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Si, se manca un driver nel kernel che è vitale per l'avvio del sistema allora ti si presenta un kernel panic.

----------

## source-based

Odio genkernel! Ha prodotto un kernel pieno di moduli inutili e non ha abilitato il supporto per le schede wireless Atheros ath9k.Meglio il classico make menuconfig,anche se non sembra funzionare in questo caso.

----------

## sabayonino

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Odio genkernel! Ha prodotto un kernel pieno di moduli inutili e non ha abilitato il supporto per le schede wireless Atheros ath9k.Meglio il classico make menuconfig,anche se non sembra funzionare in questo caso.

 

genkernel utilizzato con le dovute opzioni :

```
# genkernel  <opzioni> <opzioni> <...> --menuconfig all
```

e ti configuri quello che serve

se lo esegui senza parametri utilizza una versione del config di default.

```
# man genkernel
```

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

----------

